# Help!, need a ball park estimate for this



## califiornian7 (Aug 18, 2015)

Since there was a raining storm, there is a leak that was found in my garage and would like for the pros to give me a estimate on this, pic is attached thank you. I do live in california.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Need pics of the roof, not the ceiling.


----------

